# bitte um Kritik für meinen Flyer



## sconey (19. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist ein Flyer den ich gemacht habe (zum Teil mit Tutorials die ihr bestimmt kennt  ).
Ich bin leider noch nicht so ganz überzeugt davon und weiß nicht ob da noch was fehlt oder etwas anders angeordnet werden sollte (besonders bei der Schrift bin ich mir nicht sicher!).
Daher bitte ich euch um euren Rat.
Danke


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Oktober 2005)

[sorry destruktiv]
Die Typo ist grausam modifiziert und chaotisch gesetzt. Sämtliche Effekte auf der Typo (lightning, bevel, shine) vermitteln das Gefühl "da hat jemand die Filter in Photoshop durchgetestet". 
Linksbündig, zentriert, Flattersatz – wie denn nun?
Die Späre kenn ich irgendwoher, passt aber kein Bisschen in den Flyer.
Der schwarze Hintergrund ist zu trist, zu wenig Kontrast zu dem komischen Gangster. Der Typ wirkt übrigens eher unsympathisch.
[/sorry destruktiv]

Am besten nochmal an einen neuen Entwurf ransetzen.

//edit
Ja, ich verwechsel das mit links und rechts öfter.


----------



## sconey (19. Oktober 2005)

Hey Daniel vielen Dank für deine erste Kritik 
zu deinem ersten Punkt gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht!
aber ich dachte ich hätte mich da etwas zurück gehalten mit den Effekten  
den Glow benutze ich sehr sehr selten aber hier wollte ich das Gefühl erwecken die Schrift sei von hinten beleuchtet.
dein Rechtsbündig kann ich leider nicht zuordnen!
der Flattersatz ist oben, da die Schrift dort mit der explosion im Hintergrund wirken soll.
Die Sache mit der Späre die nicht passt würde ich gerne erläutert haben da ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob du überhaupt auf meinen Flyer eingegangen bist  .
Das mit dem Hintergrund und der Person und dem fehlenden Kontrast sehe ich ein und werde dran arbeiten.
Ansonsten muss ich leider mit dem "Typen" arbeiten, da das meine Vorgabe war.
Aber du kannst mir gerne ein Bild von dir schicken  ich werde es gern den anderen "gangstern" vorschlagen .
Danke nochmal für deine Mühe


----------



## sconey (19. Oktober 2005)

habe hier einige sehr nützliche Hinweise von Daniel befolgt und eingebaut.
Die verräterischen Photoshop effekte sind weg.
Der Text ist nun linksbündig
Der schwarze Hintergrund wird durch stärkere Lichstrahlen erhellt und wirkt nicht mehr so trist.

danke Daniel


----------



## Duddle (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich schliesse mich ersteinmal dem Daniel an, ergänze aber zu dem neuen Versuch:

Die Typo gefällt mir garnicht, sie hat keinen Zusammenhalt:

5





Stunden



Dance Workshop

mit


Tänzer




Choreograph

---

Verständlich?

Der Typ ist mir auch richtig unsympathisch. Ist das dieser tolle Tänzer? Dann bitte eine andere Pose. Denn an Tanz erinnert mich kein Element dieses Flyers.

Mir fällt auch dieses [N'Sync, No Angels] negativ auf. Hat das einen tieferen Sinn? Hängen die Bands mit dem Peter Ries zusammen?

Versuch mal folgendes: Schliess deine Augen, öffne sie und achte darauf was deine Augen zuerst fokusieren. Dieses Element sollte die Hauptaussage des Flyers sein. Und die ist doch: CASTING. Oder? Mir fällt als erstes dieser explodierte "Hauptsache-Trend-Objekt"-Ball auf. Was der mir sagt? Keine Ahnung.

Versuch doch mal eine komplett neue Idee, zwei, drei Entwürfe.


Duddle


----------



## sconey (19. Oktober 2005)

hmm danke bin an der Arbeit.
Zu der klammer unter Peter Ries: das sind seine Referenzen. Ich glaube das ist sehr verständlich!
Zu dem Typen ... das ist meine Vorlage es tut mir sehr leid! Mir hats auch nicht spass gemacht damit zu arbeiten 

Danke


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Oktober 2005)

Schnellschuss als Anregung:


----------



## zioProduct (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde für die Gruppe von Menschen die der Flyer ansprechen soll, die OrginalVersion besser, wobei der Text noch Relativ mühsam ist, aber die explodierende DiscoKugel vermittelt einem gleich das gefühl * Tanzen, Party, Spass* somit weiss jeder um was es geht. Der "hässliche" Gangster ist gar nicht so hässlich, sondern errinert durch seinen Style an die BrakeDance-Szene, was nicht wirklich schelcht ist, für nen Tanz-Casting, da BrakeDance zu den Königsdiszplinen gillt.
Arbeite weiter so wie du gerade Drann bist, (den 2ten Versuch mehr Ausbauen, Text ausrichtung von Daniel maybe?)
Auf jeden, mach keinesfalls was wie der Flyer von Daniel, der weckt gerade mal NULL das Tanzgefühl(sry Daniel).

So, ich hoffe nach der ganzen konstruktiven Kritik, gefällt dir meine ein klein wenig 
mfg
ziop


----------



## AKrebs70 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo sconey!



			
				Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch mal folgendes: Schliess deine Augen, öffne sie und achte darauf was deine Augen zuerst fokusieren. Dieses Element sollte die Hauptaussage des Flyers sein. Und die ist doch: CASTING. Oder? Mir fällt als erstes dieser explodierte "Hauptsache-Trend-Objekt"-Ball auf. Was der mir sagt? Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Versuch doch mal eine komplett neue Idee, zwei, drei Entwürfe.


 
Muss Duddle da zustimmen, obwohl mir nicht zuerst dieser "Hauptsache-Trend-Objekt"-Ball wie es Duddle beschrieben hat ins Auge gefallen ist, sondern der Typ der mich eher an einem Möchtegern-Gangster-Rapper erinert. Nimm erst mal diese Kugel raus. Dann (Duddle hats auch gesagt) denn Typen in einer anderen Pose, z.B. Tanzend.

Axel


----------



## foxx21 (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde die graue Box passt da oben irgendwie nicht hin. Denke eher, dass es auf Daniel's Entwurf besser ist. Also die Box links unten. Ansonsten muss ich meinen Vorpostern rechtgeben. Aber ich finde den 2ten Versuch schon besser als den 1sten.

have a nice day


----------



## metalux (20. Oktober 2005)

Ähm, seh ich das nicht oder steht da kein Datum für das Casting drauf? Einen Anmeldeschluss habe ich gefunden, aber kein Datum an dem es stattfinden soll ...
 Diesen "Gangster" finde ich nun auch nicht so ansprechend für ein Dance-Casting. Da sollte vielleicht eine Grafik hin, die man auch mit Dance verbindet. sonst siehts für mich aus, wie ein normaler Partyflyer ...

    vielleicht so etwas in die richtung:



    Gruß Jens


----------



## sconey (21. Oktober 2005)

wow vielen Dank für eure Kritik!
bin immer wieder schwer beeindruckt von diesem Forum 
@metalux mit dem Datum hast du natürlich recht, es ging zuerst grob ums Design danke trotzdem für den Hinweis

Danke an alle

sconey


----------



## fishmutation (31. Oktober 2005)

Also Daniel sei mir nicht böse, aber besser als das was er fabriziert hat ist Dein Entwurf auch nicht! Deine Typo ist ja auch voll zerschossen...schau Dir mal Deine Laufweiten an...etc.


----------



## jjd (31. Oktober 2005)

Also ich find ja dieses in Photoshop kaputtgefilterte Foto schrecklich kannste das nicht ungefiltert reinhauen?
Ansonsten versuch mal festzulegen welche Textfragmente wichtiger sind. Auf mich wirken diese Größenunterscheide nähmlich etwas wirr.


----------

